# Phragmipedium kovachii 'Franceville' 2017



## Erythrone (Apr 17, 2017)

Just opened today. I am a little bit disapointed by this plant this year since it bears only one flower instead of 2 or 3 like the last 2 years... 

Just kidding of course since there are 3 others new growths.



Phragmipedium kovachii ‘Franceville’  by Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## blondie (Apr 17, 2017)

Beauty I am still on the hunt for one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## coronacars (Apr 17, 2017)

I love it. Well done.


----------



## Dandrobium (Apr 17, 2017)

That's great, love it!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Love it. Great photo!


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2017)

That pouch is gorgeous and an altogether good flower. The
dorsal and sepal color always seems to be not quite in
harmony with the rest of the flower to me.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 17, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 18, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Congrats


----------



## Meeski (Apr 18, 2017)

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't see any new growths. oke:
Interesting photo, how did you get the light behind it and in front but not light the backdrop! ?


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 18, 2017)

Beautiful !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## John M (Apr 18, 2017)

Beautiful! After 10 years of growing from flask, my first kovachii produced a bud; but, then it blasted! Arrrrrrrgh! I still haven't seen one of these incredible flowers in person. REALLY looking forward to that. I envy you getting to enjoy flowers year after year. Next year, with 3 growths should be a great show for you. Good luck!


----------



## eteson (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool! Thank for sharing


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 19, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2017)

I like it, too.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2017)

NYEric said:


> I don't see any new growths. oke:
> Interesting photo, how did you get the light behind it and in front but not light the backdrop! ?



OK.... I will a make another pic later !!

About the light: there were several diffuse sources of light : over the bloom, at left and at right. In fact I took the pic "in situ", under the T5 bulbs under wich the plant is grown. There are several other sources of light in the room at left and at right... I just put a black fabric in the backdrop, against the wall. I had to background it a little bit with Photoshop tough...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 19, 2017)

John M said:


> Beautiful! After 10 years of growing from flask, my first kovachii produced a bud; but, then it blasted! Arrrrrrrgh! I still haven't seen one of these incredible flowers in person. REALLY looking forward to that. I envy you getting to enjoy flowers year after year. Next year, with 3 growths should be a great show for you. Good luck!



You have the merit to grow your own plants from flask.... Mine was a mature PK when I got it. I think I bought a very reliable one.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2017)

From Peruflora in Montreal? I gave the one I got there away to someone at that show.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 20, 2017)

NYEric said:


> From Peruflora in Montreal? I gave the one I got there away to someone at that show.




It was from Ecuagenera


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silvan (Apr 21, 2017)

Still one of the best I've seen. Congrats my friend :clap:

Amp up your fertilizer regime or it's maybe time to change your T5 tubes


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2017)

I need more disappointments like this one in my life.:sob:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

The photo is great with the black background and with light coming in from the top.

What are your temperature ranges for summer & winter?
Everything you grow seems over the top!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

John M said:


> Beautiful! After 10 years of growing from flask, my first kovachii produced a bud; but, then it blasted! Arrrrrrrgh! I still haven't seen one of these incredible flowers in person. REALLY looking forward to that. I envy you getting to enjoy flowers year after year. Next year, with 3 growths should be a great show for you. Good luck!



So long! Is that typical for this species??


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2017)

Silvan said:


> Still one of the best I've seen. Congrats my friend :clap:
> 
> Amp up your fertilizer regime or it's maybe time to change your T5 tubes



Or maybe just normal after repotting and after some years with many blooms?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> The photo is great with the black background and with light coming in from the top.
> 
> What are your temperature ranges for summer & winter?
> Everything you grow seems over the top!



Well... I show you the plants that grow well and bloom well here... 

About temperature ranges, this plant is grown outdoor in warmer season. Here, the highs are usually 24 to 27 (a few days at 30), with nights well under 17-18, often 10 C or less. A few years ago, there has been a night at 5 C in July! In winter the plant is in the basement, under lights. Highs 18-22 I would say. Nights near 10 C. But by now, there are highs of 20 to 26, lows of 11 to 14 C. I try to give the plant the max light it can receive without burning in summer, even direct sun. But since the night temp is cool and since the relative humidity is quite high, the plant is very happy.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks. 

The temperature range is great! And pleasant one for me, not too hot & not too cold.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 24, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The temperature range is great! And pleasant one for me, not too hot & not too cold.



Pleasant for me too... I dislike hot weather...


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2017)

5C at night in summer.....................Urghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> 5C at night in summer.....................Urghhhhhhhhhh



Unusual... Really unusual indeed


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 28, 2017)

Lovely photo!


----------

